# Applications AppleTV



## Rikly (27 Janvier 2016)

Un forum pour les Apps de AppleTV, c'est trop d'honneur. Il n'y a tout simplement que trop peu d'applications !!!


----------



## Guillaume B (7 Février 2016)

Oh! oui, des apps pour AppleTV on les trouve où,
il paraît qu'il y en aurait deux mille(2000) on les cherche encore,
Il faudrait demander à Timothy Cook de nous éclairer.
*ON LES TROUVE OÙ?*

Guillaume B


----------



## insgardoced (11 Février 2016)

Très peu sur le store français. Par contre uk usa sont plein.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Kler01 (21 Mars 2016)

Air France a une app depuis quelques heures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Guillaume B (27 Mars 2016)

Est-ce qu'il y a une app pour AppleTV pour *FranceTV Info*,  comme pour le iPad,
je cherche et ne trouve pas?
Guillaume B


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2016)

Guillaume B a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a une app pour AppleTV pour *FranceTV Info*,  comme pour le iPad,
> je cherche et ne trouve pas?
> Guillaume B



Pour l'instant, les apps de chaînes de télé françaises, ça se limite à Arte et BFM TV.


----------

